# wildcat creek???



## ranger374 (Jun 23, 2012)

anyone know if they have the road back open yet -- heard it was closed due to heavy rains washing out part of the road earlier this year.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know about the road but after doing yard work today I wish I was up there.


----------



## riprap (Jun 23, 2012)

2 weeks ago it was still closed.


----------



## javery (Jun 24, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't know about the road but after doing yard work today I wish I was up there.



We used to camp over there alot when I was growing up.Slid down that rock many a time with all my cousins.Seen a man try to slide down standing up and he slipped and busted his head like a melon.My dad had to drag him out,made a heck of a mess.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 24, 2012)

javery said:


> We used to camp over there alot when I was growing up.Slid down that rock many a time with all my cousins.Seen a man try to slide down standing up and he slipped and busted his head like a melon.My dad had to drag him out,made a heck of a mess.



I was walking like the woman in the top left of the picture and started down towards the whole in the rock. I ended up spraining my ankle in the hole.


----------



## antique41 (Aug 7, 2012)

It was closed yesterday. DNR had some arrangement with the USFS to maintain the road and campgrounds, but ran out of funds.  Turned it back to the FS who closed the road.  May not open again in the near future.


----------

